# Mayonnaise



## frenchguycooking (May 21, 2013)

Hello Cookers !

Here's a recipe of the Classic Mayonnaise Sauce. I tried to make it simple, so that it is easy to reproduce. As always , your feedback is really appreciated 


Ingredients
----------------
- Oil, ground oil or canola oil (just a simple one)
- 1 egg
- salt
- Vinegar ( I use red wine vinegar because I like it because it would make more sense to use white wine vinegar ! lol ! )
- Mustard

Kitchenware
------------------
- Food processor
- A whisk
- Tea spoon
- Small bowl

Instructions
-----------------
- Separate the egg yolk from the egg white
- Put the yolk in the food processor
- Add one teaspoon of mustard
- Add a pinch of salt
- Add a drop of oil
- Start whisking
- Very Slowly add the rest of oil
- Add a drop of vinegar
- too firm ? add more vinegar
- too runny ? add more oil
- pinch of salt at the end could be nice
- texture : it should not fall off a spoon

Et voila ! Simple yet uber cool recipe to make this very classic sauce. It goes really well with many things ... You'll just have to try it. Shrimp and seafood are my favorites with it.

Hope you like it !


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 21, 2013)

Sounds nice!

How long will this keep under refrigeration?


----------



## jennyema (May 21, 2013)

frenchguycooking said:


> Hello Cookers !
> 
> Kitchenware
> ------------------
> ...


 

Sorry, but your directions are a bit confusing....

A bowl, whisk and food processor are used?

You whisk in the food processor?


----------



## pacanis (May 21, 2013)

jennyema said:


> Sorry, but your directions are a bit confusing....
> 
> A bowl, whisk and food processor are used?
> 
> You whisk in the food processor?


 
I'm pretty sure he is listing all that can be used, either a bowl, a food processor... but the terms he uses are not always correct for us English speaking types. His recipes have been like that, which haven't really confused anyone else here until now.

If I was making this I would probably use a bowl with my stick blender and the whisk attachment 

Thanks for the recipe. I always wanted to try making my own mayo.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 21, 2013)

pacanis said:


> If I was making this I would probably use a bowl with my stick blender and the whisk attachment


That's what I've always used and it works well. The problem I've run into when using the food processor to make mayo is that, unless you have a very small bowl or a blade that comes in contact with the bottom or you are making a lot, it's too small an amount to properly whip the ingredients.


----------



## pacanis (May 21, 2013)

I am always second guessing my purchase of a 7qt FP. I'm either overstuffing it or not putting enough in.
Although I do go through a lot of mayo.


----------



## jennyema (May 21, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I am always second guessing my purchase of a 7qt FP. I'm either overstuffing it or not putting enough in.
> Although I do go through a lot of mayo.


 
I bought a mini one for small jobs.

But for may I also use a stick blender and a glass jar.  Works better than a FP and a whiskand a bowl is just too much work.


----------



## pacanis (May 21, 2013)

jennyema said:


> I bought a mini one for small jobs.
> 
> But for may I also use a stick blender and a glass jar. Works better than a FP and a *whiskand a bowl is just too much work*.


 
Hard to believe that's how I used to cream butter & sugar 
Waaaay too much work.


----------



## bethzaring (May 21, 2013)

jennyema said:


> Sorry, but your directions are a bit confusing....
> 
> A bowl, whisk and food processor are used?
> 
> You whisk in the food processor?



If you watch his video, you will see that he has a whisk attachment for his food processor.


----------



## frenchguycooking (May 22, 2013)

jennyema said:


> Sorry, but your directions are a bit confusing....
> 
> A bowl, whisk and food processor are used?
> 
> You whisk in the food processor?



Sorry for that ! I meant a whisk attachment for my food processor.


----------



## frenchguycooking (May 22, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> Sounds nice!
> 
> How long will this keep under refrigeration?



As there is an egg in it, I would not keep this more than 1 or 2 days in the fridge...


----------



## frenchguycooking (May 22, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I'm pretty sure he is listing all that can be used, either a bowl, a food processor... but the terms he uses are not always correct for us English speaking types. His recipes have been like that, which haven't really confused anyone else here until now.
> 
> If I was making this I would probably use a bowl with my stick blender and the whisk attachment
> 
> Thanks for the recipe. I always wanted to try making my own mayo.



Thanks Pacanis. My english has to improve a bit, and, when some words are wrong or not precise please do not hesitate to tell me


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 22, 2013)

frenchguycooking said:


> As there is an egg in it, I would not keep this more than 1 or 2 days in the fridge...



Thanks for the reply!

I usually go by the three day rule.

I was was just checking to see if French eggs were different than American eggs!


----------



## jennyema (May 22, 2013)

bethzaring said:


> If you watch his video, you will see that he has a whisk attachment for his food processor.


 

Never seen one of them before ....


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 22, 2013)

I've had no problem keeping homemade mayo in the fridge for up to a week. If you want to help prevent it from separating, add about a teaspoon of water the same time you add the mustard, and before the oil. For whatever reason, it creates a more stable emulsion. The acid in the vinegar (or lemon juice) also lowers the pH and preserves freshness.


----------



## bethzaring (May 22, 2013)

jennyema said:


> Never seen one of them before ....



he has kindly provided a link to all his videos at the bottom of each of his posts


----------



## jennyema (May 22, 2013)

bethzaring said:


> he has kindly provided a link to all his videos at the bottom of each of his posts


 
yes.  i dont usually watch links when i already know how to do something. but it was nicely done.

i was just responding to his list which said whisk not whisk attachment.


----------



## pacanis (May 22, 2013)

frenchguycooking said:


> Thanks Pacanis. My english has to improve a bit, and, when some words are wrong or not precise please do not hesitate to tell me


 
No problems at all here. You cooking terms are better than mine


----------



## jennyema (May 22, 2013)

Yes, your English is excellent!  I would guess that very few if any members here could do a vice versa at a French cooking website.  So Cudos!!!

Sometimes specific terms are hard to translate correctly.


----------



## Zereh (May 22, 2013)

jennyema said:


> So Cudos!!!



*kudos


----------



## frenchguycooking (May 23, 2013)

pacanis said:


> No problems at all here. You cooking terms are better than mine



 Thanks lol


----------



## frenchguycooking (May 23, 2013)

bethzaring said:


> he has kindly provided a link to all his videos at the bottom of each of his posts



Thanks Bethzaring ! I am glad you liked it 

But I don't mention elsewhere because it is against the rules of this forum, and I understand it. The signature is ok so I use it.


----------



## frenchguycooking (May 23, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> I usually go by the three day rule.
> 
> I was was just checking to see if French eggs were different than American eggs!



LOL I think they are really similar 
I don't know the three days rule... What's that ?


----------



## frenchguycooking (May 23, 2013)

jennyema said:


> Yes, your English is excellent!  I would guess that very few if any members here could do a vice versa at a French cooking website.  So Cudos!!!
> 
> Sometimes specific terms are hard to translate correctly.



Indeed I use Google Translate a lot, but terms outside their context are sometimes weird


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 23, 2013)

frenchguycooking said:


> LOL I think they are really similar
> I don't know the three days rule... What's that ?



For things that contain raw eggs I use it within three days or I throw it out.

For leftovers in general I use it or freeze it within three days after that I throw it out.

I enjoy your instructional videos very much, thank you!


----------



## frenchguycooking (May 27, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> For things that contain raw eggs I use it within three days or I throw it out.
> 
> For leftovers in general I use it or freeze it within three days after that I throw it out.
> 
> I enjoy your instructional videos very much, thank you!



Where did you got this rule ? Is it something official ? (book or something...)


----------



## pacanis (May 27, 2013)

I believe it's from the same book that contains the ten second rule.
If you drop food on the floor and pick it up within ten seconds, it is still safe to eat.


----------



## Addie (May 27, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I believe it's from the same book that contains the ten second rule.
> If you drop food on the floor and pick it up within ten seconds, it is still safe to eat.


 
  Good one Pacanis. thanks for the laugh.


----------



## frenchguycooking (May 27, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I believe it's from the same book that contains the ten second rule.
> If you drop food on the floor and pick it up within ten seconds, it is still safe to eat.



Hahah ! You mean this book ! It's just standing on my shelf...


----------



## Luca Lazzari (May 27, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I believe it's from the same book that contains the ten second rule.
> If you drop food on the floor and pick it up within ten seconds, it is still safe to eat.



Great news pacanis, thanks!
I'll apply this rule with tomato sauce and a straw...

And GRAZIE to frenchguycooking for the videos, gonna check them all ASAP.


----------



## pacanis (May 27, 2013)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Great news pacanis, thanks!
> I'll apply this rule with tomato sauce and a straw...
> 
> And GRAZIE to frenchguycooking for the videos, gonna check them all ASAP.


 
hmmm, I seem to remember Ozzy Osbourne using a straw on some ants...


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 27, 2013)

pacanis said:


> hmmm, I seem to remember Ozzy Osbourne using a straw on some ants...



Before or after the bat?


----------



## pacanis (May 27, 2013)

hmmm, probably around the same time.
He followed the, There are no rules, rule 

Hey, remember when bars would have hard boiled eggs out at room temp in a huge jar? Now we are worried about keeping them too long in a refrigerator setting.
But for some strange reason I also try to use up egg dalad or tuna fish salad within a few days. Although I've pressed five days


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 27, 2013)

pacanis said:


> hmmm, probably around the same time.
> He followed the, There are no rules, rule
> 
> Hey, remember when bars would have hard boiled eggs out at room temp in a huge jar? Now we are worried about keeping them too long in a refrigerator setting.
> But for some strange reason I also try to use up egg dalad or tuna fish salad within a few days. Although I've pressed five days



The eggs and the kielbasa were pickled in vinegar to preserve them and the old men that ate them were pickled in alcohol. 

I still follow the three day rule, it's in the book!


----------



## buckytom (May 27, 2013)

the reason why bars have eggs, especially pickled, on the bar had to do with old timey blue laws.

many years ago, businesses that just served alcohol, such as bars or saloons, were not allowed to be open on sundays due to those blue laws.

in order to get around that, the bar owners figured out that restaurants were allowed to serve on sundays, so the bars made all customers buy an egg before they could drink.

originally, hard boiled eggs were offered in an egg tree or simply in a bowl, but as it became sort of a joke and no one actually ate them, the owners just put a big jar of pickled eggs on the end of the bar.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 27, 2013)

buckytom said:


> the reason why bars have eggs, especially pickled, on the bar had to do with old timey blue laws.
> 
> many years ago, businesses that just served alcohol, such as bars or saloons, were not allowed to be open on sundays due to those blue laws.
> 
> ...



And I remember bars having big jars of pickled gizzards, I think they were turkey.  Major grossout.


----------



## buckytom (May 27, 2013)

hey, if you're gonna puke anyway...


----------



## Dawgluver (May 27, 2013)

Hey, I was behind the bar, serving drinks!  Dang, those gizzard jars were nasty....


----------



## buckytom (May 27, 2013)

i'll bet.


----------



## frenchguycooking (May 28, 2013)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Great news pacanis, thanks!
> I'll apply this rule with tomato sauce and a straw...
> 
> And GRAZIE to frenchguycooking for the videos, gonna check them all ASAP.



LOL and Thanks Lucca ! Sono contento !


----------



## pacanis (May 28, 2013)

I ate one of those pickled turkey gizzards once. It wasn't bad. It had the texture of liver. Would I eat one again? No.

And I was talking about regular hard boiled eggs, not pickled. 
Before small sized snack foods got so popular, bars around here, even those who ran full service kitchens, would have hard boiled eggs, swiss cheese and pepperoni sitting in jars on the counter that people would buy as a snack. I even remember eating Easter eggs as a kid that simply sat in a basket until they were gone.
Of course, this was back in the day when we carried bologna and mayonnaise sandwiches to school in a tin lunch box and they sat at room temp for hours before eaten... or lukewarm soup.

I'm guessing the lack of preservatives would make one want to use up homemade mayo more quickly than store bought. Or at least not practice what we did forty years ago.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 28, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I ate one of those pickled turkey gizzards once. It wasn't bad. It had the texture of liver. Would I eat one again? No.
> 
> And I was talking about regular hard boiled eggs, not pickled.
> Before small sized snack foods got so popular, bars around here, even those who ran full service kitchens, would have hard boiled eggs, swiss cheese and pepperoni sitting in jars on the counter that people would buy as a snack. I even remember eating Easter eggs as a kid that simply sat in a basket until they were gone.
> ...



I think we have definitely become more conservative or squeamish over the years. 

I don't remember ever seeing a jar of turkey gizzards on the bar but, we did used to have pigs knuckles and lamb's tongues in jars.  My Father liked the lamb's tongues but they reminded me too much of people tongues all pressed up against the sides of the jar!


----------



## Addie (May 28, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> I think we have definitely become more conservative or squeamish over the years.
> 
> I don't remember ever seeing a jar of turkey gizzards on the bar but, we did used to have pigs knuckles and lamb's tongues in jars. My Father liked the lamb's tongues but they reminded me too much of people tongues all pressed up against the sides of the jar!


 
My favorite was always the pickled eggs. I could eat the whole jar. Hmmm.... Pickled beets and eggs. Protein and a veggie. A perfect meal.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (May 28, 2013)

frenchguycooking said:


> LOL and Thanks Lucca ! Sono contento !



You're welcome! And keep them coming


----------



## Luca Lazzari (May 28, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> ...
> 
> My Father liked the lamb's tongues but they reminded me too much of people tongues all pressed up against the sides of the jar!



Mamma mia!!! 

Never saw them tongues, but we had hard boiled eggs at bars till ten/fifteen years ago, now you can see them anymore. Except maybe in some secluded mountain village...


----------

